# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  arthro tou RAM gia ta asyrmata dyktia.

## snpl

Sto teyxos tou RAM gia ton maio mhna (169) yparxei ena polu ektenes arthro gia ta asyrmata dyktia. epeidh to arthro einai polu megalo den mporw na to kataxwrhsw edw oloklhro. endeiktika anaferw ta themata me ta opoia asxoleitai:

a) synwptikh parousiash twn protypwn 802.11b, 802.11b+, 802.11g
802.16a , bluetooth
b) diafora nomika themata (synenteuksh me ton proedro ths EETT)
c)mia polu ektenh parousiash parousiash (15 selidwn parakalw!!) tou pws mporei kapoios na stisei ena asyrmato dyktio sto spiti tou, kaluptontas themata opws einai tou apaitoumenou hardware, tou sthsimatos tou dyktiou, tis rythmiseis tou hardware, thn asyrmath syndesh me to internet kathws kai zhthmata asfaleias. 


na prosthesw to sxolio o mou legwntas oti thewrw oti einai mia polu aksiologh prospatheia tou periodikou na kanei gnwsto sto eyrh koino thn prooptikh ths asyrmaths dyktiwshs (egw proswpika san arketa asxetos me to zhthma ayto to vrhka to arthro polu katatopistiko).Wstoso den eida pouthena na ginetai anafora gia to project tou awmn.mhpws tha eprepe na ginei kati panw se ayto to zhthma?

YG: sygxwreste me an to keimeno einai dysnohto (kai anorthografo) alla einai h prwth fora pou epixeirw kati tetoio...

----------


## dti

> Wstoso den eida pouthena na ginetai anafora gia to project tou awmn.mhpws tha eprepe na ginei kati panw se ayto to zhthma?


Προσωπικά πιστεύω οτι *μάλλον σκόπιμα* δεν έγινε κάποια αναφορά γενικά με τις ασύρματες κοινότητες σε όλη την Ελλάδα.
Το θέμα το γνωρίζει το RAM από τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο, όταν τους είχαμε επισκεφθεί στα γραφεία τους 4 άτομα (η Διοικούσα Επιτροπή κι ο dromeas) και τους είχαμε επιδείξει πώς λειτουργεί το ασύρματο δίκτυο στην πράξη.
Συγκεκριμένα τότε, ο dromeas είχε πάει βόλτα στην Πανεπιστημίου με laptop και webcam και οι δημοσιογράφοι του RAM έκπληκτοι παρακολουθούσαν από τα γραφεία τους μέσω Netmeeting to μεταξύ μας link.
Δανείσαμε μάλιστα τότε ένα ζευγάρι κάρτες σε κάποιον δημοσιογράφο του RAM (που βγήκε γνωστός από παλιά).
Εγινε κάποια αναφορά συνολικά για τις ασύρματες κοινότητες στο τεύχος Δεκεμβρίου αν θυμάμαι καλά. Το άρθρο το υπέγραφε ο κ. Καφαντάρης "Προλετάριοι όλων χωρών ασυρματωθείτε!"

Το οτι δεν έγινε αναφορά στο πρόσφατο άρθρο του RAM για τις ασύρματες κοινότητες, αυτό όντως μας δημιουργεί εύλογα ερωτηματικά...

Μήπως αν κατακλυσθεί το RAM από εκατοντάδες e-mails, καταλάβει οτι δεν πρέπει να αγνοεί σκόπιμα μία πραγματικότητα (η οποία άλλωστε δεν είναι μόνο ελληνική).

Κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να τονισθεί είναι οτι οι απαντήσεις του κ. Γιακουμάκη από την ΕΕΤΤ στις ερωτήσεις του δημοσιογράφου του RAM περιείχαν μία ανακρίβεια που μπορεί να προκαλέσει σύγχιση.
Δεν έχω μπροστά μου αυτή τη στιγμή το περιοδικό, αλλά απ΄ότι θυμάμαι κάπου απαντά ο κ. Γιακουμάκης οτι "δεν επιτρέπεται η αύξηση της ισχύος εκπομπής των χρησιμοποιούμενων συσκευών". 
Το σωστό είναι οτι δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει κάποιος τα 20 dbm / 100 mW συνολικής ισχύος EIRP. Μπορεί επομένως κάποιος να τοποθετήσει κεραία με υψηλό gain, αρκεί να να ρυθμίσει την ισχύ εκπομπής σε τέτοιο επίπεδο, ώστε τελικά, συνολικά, να μην υπερβαίνει τα 20 dbm / 100 mW σύμφωνα άλλωστε και με τα οριζόμενα από το ETSI.

Και το πιο ωραίο στην όλη παρουσίαση των ασύρματων δικτύων βρίσκεται στο εξώφυλο του περιοδικού:
"Ασύρματα Δίκτυα: Επιτέλους δουλεύουν!" (sic)

Ωπα ρε μεγάλε, τώρα ξύπνησες;

----------


## Ad-Hoc

To paratirisa kai egw ayto sto RAM...kai malista se osous argisan na katalaboun oti ta asyrmata diktya douleyoun e tote na kseroun oti douleyoun edw kai poly kairo kai malista apsoga!

----------


## IzyRider

Είπα να μη γράψω, αλλά τελικά (προφανές!) άλλαξα γνώμη.

Διάβασα και σε άλλο forum, για την "παράλειψη" του περιοδικού για αναφορά σε ασύρματα δίκτυα κλπ.

Μήπως κάποιος παρατήρησε, ότι το άρθρο αναφέρεται σε SOHO Wireless LANs και όχι σε Metropolitan Wireless WANs?

Αν αρχίσουμε με τα "εκ του πονηρού", τα "σκόπιμα" κλπ. μπορούμε να πάμε πολύ μακριά... Ξέρω από αυτά!

Καλή συνέχεια...

Υ.Γ. Αλήθεια, τι θα μπορούσε να κερδίσει το περιοδικό από την "παράλειψη" της αναφοράς στα WWANs? Καλό είναι να λέμε και κανένα επιχείρημα!  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ενδεχωμένως κρατάνε αποστάσεις απο το awmn και γενικά από κάθε κοινότητα για λόγους που παραπέμπουν στο ότι το όλο project δεν τους ενδιαφέρει άμεσα.
Πάντως είναι καλό ότι υπάρχει αναφορά σε wifi ακόμα και αν ήταν ένα μονόστηλο. Τώρα το ποιός και το πως είναι δικό μας θέμα να το προωθήσουμε, όπως και ο κάθενας μας το πράτει στο μέτρο του δυνατού. 
Ένα άλλο που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν ότι είχε αναφορα με DSL του πΟΤΕ που στην πραγματικότητα ήταν ένα βήμα διαμαρτηρίας.
Είναι πολύ οξύμορο το σχήμα. Διαμαρτηρία για κάτι που δεν υπάρχει και αδιαφορία για ενβάνθυνση από την άλλη.  ::  

Αυτό θα πει ότι είμαστε έτη φωτός μπροστά!

----------


## papashark

> Καλό είναι να λέμε και κανένα επιχείρημα!


Οκ, ας πούμε τα πράγματα με το ονομά τους.

Ας ξεκινήσουμε από τις υποσχέσεις που δόθηκαν για μεγάλη προβολή στο τεύχος του Ιανουαρίου που τελικά έγινε μισή στήλη και μία λεζάντα στο τεύχος Δεκεμβρίου.

Τα δύο τεύχη έχουν μεγάλη διαφορά, το Ιανουαρίου βγαίνει πριν τα χριστούγεννα και μένει σχεδον 40 μέρες στα περίπτερα, ενώ του Δεκεμβρίου μένει μόνο 20 μέρες.

Μετά μια λεζάντα όλη κι όλη ?.......

Μισή στήλη η όλη αναφορά στην ελλάδα ?.......

Και ύστερα ήρθαν τα υπόλοιπα τεύχη που σνόμπαραν στην κυριολεξία την τεχνολογία των WiFi, πόσο μάλιστα των κοινοτικών ασυρμάτων δικτύων.....

Και ξαφνικά ανακάλυψαν ότι δουλεύουν μέσα στο σπίτι για την ώρα..... Μετά από κανά χρόνο μπορεί να ανακαλύψουν ότι δουλεύουν και εκτός σπιτιού.........

Ο τίτλος τους είναι προσβλητικός, "επιτέλους δουλεύουν" ! Δηλαδή εμείς πριν από τόσο καιρό τι κάναμε ? Κοροϊδεύαμε τον κόσμο ? Δεν δούλευαν τα wifi ?

Και για να μπούμε ακόμα πιο βαθιά στην ουσία του πράγματος, στην ελλάδα τα εργατικά να βάζεις καλώδια στους τοίχους είναι ακόμα μικρά οπότε οι ενσύρματες λύσεις για μέσα στο σπίτι είναι πιο προσιτές και οικονομικές από τις ασύρματες. Το πλεονέκτιμα που παραμένει για SOHO χρήση είναι για σημεία που δεν μπορείς να βάλεις καλώδιο καθώς και για Ασύρματα δίκτυα κοινοτικού χαρακτήρα. Δεν είμαστε όπως στην αμερική και στην υπόλοιπη δυτική ευρώπη που η ώρα του τεχνικού κοστίζει παραπάνω από μία ασύρματη κάρτα....

Και αφού έγραψαν το 30σέλιδο τους για SOHO, ήταν τόσο δύσκολο να γράψουν και μια δυο σελίδες για μας ?

Μην πεις ότι δεν μας ήξεραν, κάποιοι είχαν ρίξει δουλειά και είχαν στήλει άφθονο υλικό στους δημοσιογράφους τους. Είχαν γίνει συναντήσεις και παρουσιάσεις. Και εάν ακόμα αυτά δεν τους έφταναν, ας διάβαζαν και κανα άλλο περιοδικό.......

Το 90% των πωλήσεων των wifi στην ελλάδα αφορά χρήση στα διάφορα WN σε όλη την ελλάδα. Αυτοί διάλεξαν να γράψουν ένα 30σέλιδο που αφορά μόνο το 10% της αγοράς......

----------


## IzyRider

Ok, *Papashark*, ξανά "αντιμέτωποι"!  ::  
Ελπίζω, ακόμα πιο "ήπια" από την προηγούμενη φορά! (αν και από τη μεριά μου, δε νομίζω ότι έγινε και τίποτα παραπάνω, κτός από ανταλλαγή απόψεων).



> Ας ξεκινήσουμε από τις υποσχέσεις ...
> ... Μισή στήλη η όλη αναφορά στην ελλάδα ?.......


Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς, αν ήταν μόνο υπόσχεση, δε μπορούμε να πούμε και πολλά, πέρα από το "ανήθικο" του θέματος. Αλλά, μην ξεχνάμε, ότι ως περιοδικό=επιχείρηση ακολουθεί το δρόμο που είναι στρωμένος με τα πιο πολλά "μαρουλόφυλλα".



> Και ύστερα ήρθαν τα υπόλοιπα τεύχη που σνόμπαραν στην κυριολεξία την τεχνολογία των WiFi, πόσο μάλιστα των κοινοτικών ασυρμάτων δικτύων.....


Αν και διαβάζω ανελλιπώς το εν λόγω περιοδικό, δεν έχει πέσει στην αντίληψή μου κάτι τέτοιο. Τι ακριβώς εννοείς? Με ποιό τρόπο "σνόμπαραν" τα Wi-Fi και την τεχνολογία τους?



> Και ξαφνικά ανακάλυψαν ότι δουλεύουν μέσα στο σπίτι για την ώρα...
> ...Κοροϊδεύαμε τον κόσμο ? Δεν δούλευαν τα wifi ?


Παρακολουθώντας το forum και την πορεία του, νομίζω πως ακόμα είναι "δύσκολο" για ένα αρχάριο χρήστη να στήσει ένα WAN AP (αν το λέω σωστά). Το περιοδικό, ως γνωστόν, προσπαθεί να "εκλαϊκεύσει" τέτοια ζητήματα, όχι πάντα με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τίτλο. Από ό,τι έχω καταλάβει, ο μέσος όρος τεχνικής παίδευσης στο AWMN είναι άνω του μέσου όρου. Και αυτό είναι καλό, αλλά ΠΩΣ θα βγάλει άκρη κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται, χωρίς όμως να διαβάσει τόνους πληροφοριακού υλικού? Εγώ είμαι ήδη "χαμένος", και όσο και να μου αρέσει, δεν θα κάτσω να διαβάσω από την αρχή. Ένα άρθρο όμως,όπως του RAM, είναι μια καλή αρχή για τους "άσχετους" σαν και εμένα!
Και (no offense), προσωπικά, βρίσκω σαφέστατα πιο ελκυστικό ένα άρθρο σαν το προαναφερθέν, από την προτροπή (και το ύφος της) στην υπογραφή σου! Όσο καλοπροαίρετος και να είμαι, ο χαρακτηρισμός "νέοπας" εκ του συλλήβδην, μπορεί να εκληφθεί ως προσβλητικός, δηλώνοντας μιλιταριστική νοοτροπία, σε ένα project που χαρακτηρίζετα από "ρομαντική αναρχία" ή έστω δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες!
Προσοχή! Δεν κάνω κριτική στην υπογραφή σου! Ένα παράδειγμα ήταν, για να δεις ότι ΠΑΝΤΑ υπάρχει η/οι άλλη/ες πλευρά/ες!
Πριν αρκετούς μήνες, είχε εξώφυλλο "Κάθε PC και γραφίστας", κάτι που θεωρώ υποτιμητικό, ως επαγγελματίας γραφίστας. Αλλά, η "εκδίκησή" μου είναι ότι όποιος νομίζει ότι με ένα PC θα γίνει και ο super designer, ας έρθει να τα πούμε λιγάκι, να τσεκάρουμε "πόσα απίδια βάζει ο σάκκος!". Εξάλλου, κανένα περιοδικό δεν υπέγραψε συμβόλαιο με κανένα ότι θα είναι αντικειμενικό ή αμερόληπτο.  ::  



> Το 90% των πωλήσεων των wifi στην ελλάδα αφορά χρήση στα διάφορα WN σε όλη την ελλάδα. Αυτοί διάλεξαν να γράψουν ένα 30σέλιδο που αφορά μόνο το 10% της αγοράς......


Δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να διαφωνήσω/αντικρούσω κάτι τέτοιο. Αλλά, αν υποθέσουμε ότι μεγάλο μέρος των αγορών Wi-Fi, γίνεται *1* από εταιρείες, για επαγγελματικούς λόγους, με υποστήριξη από in-house τεχνικούς και πιθανά από απευθείας προμήθεια εξοπλισμού από εξωτερικό, και *2* από μέλη των WNs, συνήθως με ομαδικές παραγγελίες και πάλι από εξωτερικό. Τότε, είναι εμφανές, ότι ΔΕΝ μπορεί να γίνει έρευνα για την τάση της αγοράς Wi-Fi, και άρα κανείς έξω από αυτούς που εμπλέκονται στις 2 παραπάνω περιπτώσεις, δε μπορεί με ασφάλεια να υποστηρίξει το ένα ή το άλλο.



> Και για να μπούμε ακόμα πιο βαθιά στην ουσία του πράγματος, ...
> Και εάν ακόμα αυτά δεν τους έφταναν, ας διάβαζαν και κανα άλλο περιοδικό.......


Σύμφωνοι ... αντί όμως να "ευλογούμε τα γένια μας", και να αφορίζουμε αλλήλους σε fora κλπ., μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερο να γίνει ένα Poll στο AWMN Forum, ώστε να ψηφίσουν τα μέλη για το αν πρέπει να γίνει απαντητική επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας στο εν λόγω περιοδικό, και κατόπιν η ΔΕ να πράξει τα δέοντα?

Με εκτίμηση  ::

----------


## rentis_city

> Αλλά, μην ξεχνάμε, ότι ως περιοδικό=επιχείρηση ακολουθεί το δρόμο που είναι στρωμένος με τα πιο πολλά "μαρουλόφυλλα".


Προφανώς(?) εννοείς τα "κατοστάρικα"...  ::  




> Σύμφωνοι ... αντί όμως να "ευλογούμε τα γένια μας", και να αφορίζουμε αλλήλους σε fora κλπ., μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερο να γίνει ένα Poll στο AWMN Forum, ώστε να ψηφίσουν τα μέλη για το αν πρέπει να γίνει απαντητική επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας στο εν λόγω περιοδικό, και κατόπιν η ΔΕ να πράξει τα δέοντα?


Που'σαι ρε jason!!! Η καλύτερή σου!!! Όρμα!!!!!!  ::  
Όπου γάμος και ψηφοφορία, ο jason πρώτος!!!  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Δεν αποκλείεται να υπάρχει και εσωτερικώς στο RAM διαφωνία ως προς τις δυνατότητες των κοινοτικών ασυρμάτων δικτύων. Μάλιστα πρόσφατα υπήρξαν σημαντικές αλλαγές στην όλη δομή του περιοδικού. Σε τέτοιες συνθήκες στον τύπο γράφονται πολυσέλιδα άρθρα με δυσδιάκριτη την κεντρική τους ιδέα. 
Αυτά τα γράφω συγκεκαλυμμένα, αλλά έχω και πληροφορίες ότι αυτή είναι η πραγματική αιτία του φαινομένου.
Επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας πρέπει να στείλουν, αν θέλουν, οι αναγνώστες του RAM. Οι αναγνώστες του forum δεν έχασαν, λόγω της παραλείψεως του RΑΜ, απολύτως τίποτα από την ενημέρωσή τους για τα ασύρματα δίκτυα, οπότε δεν μπορούν να φωνάζουν. Κέρδισαν μάλιστα την επίγνωση του ότι δεν πρέπει να πιστεύουμε όλα όσα διαβάζουμε στο RAM !

----------


## jlian

Εχω ακούσει για κάποιο άλλο περιοδικο όπου αφού έγινε επαφή με κάποια ομάδα για τη προωθηση κάποιας ιδέας στη συνέχεια γειώθηκαν επειδικτικά. Και δεν ηταν καποιου είδους τιμωρία απλά τους δώθηκε να καταλάβουν εμμέσως πλήν σαφώς οτι για τα πάντα στη ζωή χρειάζονται ανταλάγματα. Οχι πάντα χρηματικά. Και οτι υπάρχουν μερικοί νονοι (οχι μονο της νύκτας αλλα και της μέρας) που πρέπει να ζητας τη γνώμη τους και να παίρνεις την άδεια τους για όλα. Πως λέει κάποια ταινια "welcome to the real world"; Ε, κάπως έτσι.

----------


## rentis_city

Συμφωνά με όλα όσα λέτε, αλλά αν δεν υπήρχε το RAM, δεν θα μάθαινα 
ποτέ για το AWMN...  ::

----------


## jlian

Βασικά είμαι συνδρομητής στο RAM πάνω από μια δεκαετία.
Εχω δει καλά πράγματα αλλά εχω δει κι εκτροπα. 
Δες για παραδειγμα το τεστ στις κάρτες γραφικών αυτού του μήνα όπου εχουν γίνει μαργαριταρια. 
πχ βαθμολογείται περιπου στο μέσο όρο του τεστ η Saphire Radeon 9500 εχοντας κάρτες πολύ υποδεεστερες στις κορυφαίες του τέστ. 
Ελεος !

----------


## rentis_city

> πχ βαθμολογείται περιπου στο μέσο όρο του τεστ η Saphire Radeon 9500 εχοντας κάρτες πολύ υποδεεστερες στις κορυφαίες του τέστ.


Κοίταξε να δεις, ο γενικός δείκτης που εξάγει, βγαίνει συναρτήσει πολλών 
παραγόντων και όχι μόνο από τις επιδόσεις του εκάστοτε chipset...
Οπότε μια κάρτα με κατώτερο chipset, αλλά με πλουσιότερα 
χαρακτηριστικά, θα πάρει μεγαλύτερο γενικό δείκτη, αλλά χαμηλότερο 
δείκτη ταχύτητας! Το δεύτερο είναι που μετράει κατ'εμε...
Πάντως το θεωρώ πολύ γελοίο που τις "χώρισε" σε τρεις κατηγορίες, 
ανάλογα με την τιμή!  ::  
π.χ. βλέπε Canopus Spectra WF17...  ::   ::   ::  




> Ελεος !


No mercy!  ::

----------


## sdd

To sxolio mou sta parapanw

Egw de blepw ti sxesh exei to RAM (pou douleia tou einai na prowthei emporika proionta kai na proselkyei diafimhseis apo tous dealers twn proiontwn autwn) me oti kanoun oi networked xrhstes me texnologia WiFi

Swsta to RAM asxolithike me th SOHO pleura twn WLAN - etsi ta prowthoun oi etairies, toulaxisto ta low-cost (< $300) proionta, kai opws exei anaferthei kai paliotera, prokeitai gia ena "3-wall wireless solution"
- etsi sxediasthke kei ylopoihthike

Oi etairies pou sthnoun business networks mporoun me diafores exeligmenes topologies me pollapla access points, repeaters, wireless bridges, eswterikes h exwterikes keraies k.l.p. - arketa akriboterou kostous apo ta SOHO WiFi products (pou ysteroun se security, connectivity kai reliable 24/7 operation capability) na kalypsoun megala ktiria grafeiwn - h akoma na kanoun kai links metaxy kontinwn ktiriwn

Twra, to oti kapoioi anakalypsan oti me 100mW sth keraia mporeis na petyxeis ena POINT TO POINT link arketwn xiliometrwn, me pollapla link points na diasyndeontai se peer-to-peer networks, auto den exei sxesh me th filosofia tou WiFi - allo twra an mopei na xrhsimopoihtei katallhla gia na diasyndesei asyrmata xrhstes PC, pou omws tha prepei exoun to katallhlo CPE exoplismo toulaxisto.

An exoun ena aplo laptop h ena USB k.l.p. WiFi marafeti panw sto desktop tous, dyskola blepw na apotelesoun links tou "point-to-point link network" -isws kataferoun na syndethoun se kapoio networked access point me wide-angle coverage antennas, kai mikrh embeleia.

Peiramatismoi me wireless networking ginotan kai paliotera - egw ekana packet radio gia e-mail kai messaging prin 15+ xronia sta VHF/UHF (1200 bits per second!!!!! - mh ksexname omws oti kapote ta consumer modems htan kai auta 1200 bps)
Argotera yphrxan programmata gia PCs (DOS kai Win 3.11) pou epetrepan peer-to-peer networking, and kai oi perissoteroi radio amateurs ta antipathousan.
To "radio modem" htan to perifhmo TNC, pou synedee th seiriakh porta tou PC me to (FM) VHF/UHF radio kai diamorfwne katallhla to serial stream panw sto voice channel me AFSK modulation
http://www.symek.com/g/pacinfo.html
Shmera mporeis na kaneis 1200 bps ka me braxea (HF) enw yparxoun "prosita" 56Kbps radio modems gia kapoia UHF/VHF radios - alla h texnologia den proxwrhse prapera, kai ta pragmata ligo allaksan apo to 1982

To WiFi den einai kati magiko - oi apostaseis pou mporeis malista na petyxeis me P-t-P links "xeperasmenhs" texnologias sta 900 MHz einai poly megalyteres apo ta links twn 2.4GHz - to kostos einai pleon poly xamhlo (ta perissotera proionta einai se liquidation) alla bebaia ta network speeds sta 900 MHz einai "mono" 128 kbps - 2 Mbps.

O logos pou to WiFi enfiaferei toso poly kosmo einai to bandwidth - alla to oti kapoioi theloun na sthnoun lnks merikwn xiliometrwn gia na paizoun paixnidia, na kanoun exchange arxeiwn h videoconference, den blepw giati prepei na entousiasei to RAM h opoiondhpote allon mh hobbista - prosferei kati sth koinwnia parapanw apo osous "epaizan" me wireless links stis perasmenes dekaeties?

Ektos bebaia an oi xrhstes tou opoioudhpote megalou h mikrou WiFi diktyou endiaferthoun oxi aplws gia ta parapanw (h gia to pws that apokthsoun "free internet") alla kyriws gia to pws tha epiteuxthei auto pou prowthei h "Koinwnia ths Plhroforias" kai ta community freenets.

Alliws prokeitai aplws gia kapoious pio ekseligmenous texnologika hobbistes pou den diaferoun se tipota apo autous pou epaizan me radiosyxnothtes kai links paliotera. 
To RAM den endiaferthike pote gia autous, kai de blepw giati na endiaferthei shmera.



Epishs ---- Kapoioi den fainetai na katalabainoun oti to na mporeis na kaneis kati me 5 (h perissoteres) fores ligotera xrhmata apo oti zhtaei h Cisco, h 3COM kai h Intel den enthousiazei tous pantes - eidika autous pou ena megalo meros twn esodwn tous proerxetai apo etairies san kai autes


Erwthsh - den exw katalabei akribws pws leitourgei h epitroph tou AWMN, dieurymenh h oxi, alla oi opoies drasthriothtes ths se oti exei sxesh me epafes pros ta exw den tha eprepe na anakoinonwntai toulaxisto sto forum? 
Ektos an kati tetoio ginetai kai mou diafeugei.

----------


## ggeorgan

Ο μόνος, αλλά ισχυρός, λόγος να γράψουν για τα κοινοτικά δίκτυα θα ήταν για να δώσουν πλήρη εικόνα του θέματος στους αναγνώστες τους. Θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν και να ωφελήσουν και τις εταιρείες που διαφημίζονται στο περιοδικό τονίζοντας την σημασία της αξιοπιστίας και της ασφαλείας που προσφέρουν τα δίκτυα που στήνουν επαγγελματίες.
Για τις επαφές της προσωρινής διοικούσης επιτροπής του *σωματείου* (που είναι υποσύνολο των δραστηριοτήτων του *δικτύου*) όλοι (και τα ίδια τα μέλη της) μαθαίνουν από το forum. Το μόνο που δεν μαθαίνουμε πάντοτε είναι το όνομα των συνομιλητών τους, επειδή οι συνομιλητές δεν το θέλουν. [/u][/b]

----------


## dti

Να υπενθυμίσω τα εκτενή άρθρα του RAM πέρσι και πρόπερσι για τα peer2peer δίκτυα, file sharing κλπ.
Γιατί αυτά να ενδιαφέρουν περισσότερο τους απλούς dial-up χρήστες από ένα αντίστοιχο project, όπως αυτό του wlan που λαμβάνει χώρα ΠΑΝΕΛΛΑΔΙΚΑ σε πάνω από 40 πόλεις και συμμετέχουν μερικές εκατοντάδες για να μη πω χιλιάδες χρήστες;
Μήπως το RAM δεν ασχολείται επειδή αυτή τη φορά δεν υπάρχει κάποιος ISP που εισπράττει συνδρομή; 
Μήπως όμως αγνοεί το RAΜ τα ποσά που έχουν ξοδευτεί για αγορά hardware που δεν βρίσκουμε στην Ελλάδα;
Μήπως αν εισέπραττε χρήματα από κάποιες διαφημίσεις wireless εξοπλισμού το έκανε να ευαισθητοποιηθεί περισσότερο;

Τα free networks δεν είναι ελληνική πρωτοτυπία, είναι παγκόσμιο φαινόμενο και καθώς φαίνεται οτι αυτή τη φορά είμαστε πολύ κοντά με τον υπόλοιπο τεχνολογικά προηγμένο κόσμο (αν δεν τον έχουμε ξεπεράσει μάλιστα), εν απουσία μάλιστα και άλλων μεθόδων ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης *για όλο το κόσμο* στην Ελλάδα, το RAM οφείλει να ενημερώσει το αναγνωστικό του κοινό για αυτή τη δυνατότητα.
Μπορεί βέβαια να το κάνει του χρόνου...

----------


## dti

> Erwthsh - den exw katalabei akribws pws leitourgei h epitroph tou AWMN, dieurymenh h oxi, alla oi opoies drasthriothtes ths se oti exei sxesh me epafes pros ta exw den tha eprepe na anakoinonwntai toulaxisto sto forum? 
> Ektos an kati tetoio ginetai kai mou diafeugei.


Ενημερώνουμε όσο επιτρέπουν οι συνθήκες και οι συνομιλητές μας.
Σε πολλά από τα meetings των μελών μας, συζητιούνται και θέματα που έχουν να κάνουν με επαφές που έχει κάνει πρόσφατα η Διοικούσα Επιτροπή.
Πολλές φορές ενημερώνονται αυτοί που είναι ειδικοί σε κάποιο θέμα, ή ανήκουν στην αντίστοιχη ομάδα εργασίας δική μας ή άλλων ασύρματων κοινοτήτων.
Ωστόσο πάντα υπάρχουν κάποια θέματα που καλύτερο είναι να μην αναφέρονται στο forum μέχρι να έλθει η κατάλληλη στιγμή.

----------


## cp

Και στο PC Magazine Μαίου υπάρχει άρθρο (βασικού αρθρογράφου που το όνομά του μου διαφεύγει) με τίτλο ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΗ ΠΟΛΗ. Το ρεζουμέ είναι ότι τα ασύρματα δίκτυα είναι το μέλλον μετά το ίντερνετ αλλά στην Ελλάδα πέρα από το Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος και διάφορες επιχειρήσεις και ιδρύματα, δεν υπάρχει ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ αλλού εφαρμογή και Hot Spots. Μήπως κάποιος πρέπει να τους μιλήσει για το awmn???

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από IzyRider
> 
> Σύμφωνοι ... αντί όμως να "ευλογούμε τα γένια μας", και να αφορίζουμε αλλήλους σε fora κλπ., μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερο να γίνει ένα Poll στο AWMN Forum, ώστε να ψηφίσουν τα μέλη για το αν πρέπει να γίνει απαντητική επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας στο εν λόγω περιοδικό, και κατόπιν η ΔΕ να πράξει τα δέοντα?
> 
> 
> Που'σαι ρε jason!!! Η καλύτερή σου!!! Όρμα!!!!!!  
> Όπου γάμος και ψηφοφορία, ο jason πρώτος!!!


Να ορμήξω, γιατί να μην ορμήξω? Όπου μυρίζει αίμα , ορμάω, σαν καρχαρίας.  ::  
Ένα πραγμα δεν έχω καταλάβει όμως..Αυτό το RAM τι είναι? πρώτη φορά το ακούω.... :: 

Να πω και γω για το ένθετο Science της Καθημερινής (όχι το τελευταίο, το πριν από αυτό νομίζω ήταν), που έλεγε ότι για να βρείτε που υπάρχουν wireless δίκτυα στον κόσμο πάτε στην τάδε διεύθυνση στο internet για να δείτε τις χώρες με την μεγαλύτερη ανάπτυξη. Και έλεγε το άρθρο, πρώτη η Αμερική, μετά η Κορεα νομιζω κλπ. Για ελλάδα κουβέντα .
Πήγα και στο site (ούτε θυμάμαι πιο ήταν, πήγα πάντως) και για ελλάδα έλεγε οτι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα!!! Αυτό θα πει έγκυρη πληροφόρηση!
 ::

----------


## dti

> Και στο PC Magazine Μαίου υπάρχει άρθρο (βασικού αρθρογράφου που το όνομά του μου διαφεύγει) με τίτλο ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΗ ΠΟΛΗ. Το ρεζουμέ είναι ότι τα ασύρματα δίκτυα είναι το μέλλον μετά το ίντερνετ αλλά στην Ελλάδα πέρα από το Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος και διάφορες επιχειρήσεις και ιδρύματα, δεν υπάρχει ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ αλλού εφαρμογή και Hot Spots. Μήπως κάποιος πρέπει να τους μιλήσει για το awmn???


Η αποσιώπηση της δραστηριότητας των ασύρματων κοινοτήτων στην Ελλάδα και η ταυτόχρονη προβολή των ασύρματων δικτύων, δύο τινά μπορεί να σημαίνει:

α) εξυπηρέτηση ιδίων συμφερόντων, π.χ. αν αύριο έβγαινε κάποιος ISP και έδινε ασύρματη πρόσβαση θα ήταν ή όχι πρώτη είδηση σ' αυτά τα περιοδικά;
Θα έμπαινε βλέπετε και καμιά διαφήμιση στο περιοδικό...

β) οι άνθρωποι είναι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου. Αναμασούν αυτά που διαβάζουν στα ξένα περιοδικά, όπου είναι φυσικό να μην πολυενδιαφέρονται για τις δραστηριότητες των ασύρματων κοινοτήτων στην Ελλάδα.
Ωστόσο όμως, όλα τα ξένα περιοδικά θα ενδιαφερθούν για την ελεύθερη πρόσβαση που θα παρέχει το δίκτυό μας στους τουρίστες που θα επισκεφθούν την Αθήνα (...και όχι μόνο) για τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες.
Κι επειδή θα είναι η 1η φορά που κατά τη διάρκεια των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων θα υπάρχει διαθέσιμη για το κοινό αυτή η τεχνολογία, το ενδιαφέρον θα είναι τεράστιο!

Η υποδομή που έχει *ήδη* στηθεί σε αρκετές "Ολυμπιακές περιοχές" είναι σημαντική αν αναλογιστεί κανείς οτι γίνεται με καθαρά δικά μας μέσα στον ελεύθερο χρόνο μας.

----------


## cp

Δαμιανέ, αυτό με την Ολυμπιάδα που έθεσες είναι ένα θέμα που ήθελα πολύ να το θίξω και ήταν το πρώτο που σκέφτηκα όταν πρωτοήρθα σε αυτό το forum. Πραγματικά θα ήταν εντυπωσιακό για τους τουρίστες να άνοιγαν το laptop ή το palmtop και να "φόρτωνε" αυτόματα η σελίδα του AWMN με links και πληροφορίες για τους αγώνες και την Ελλάδα. Υπάρχει τέτοια προοπτική; Το σκεφτήκατε καθόλου;

----------


## sdd

> Να υπενθυμίσω τα εκτενή άρθρα του RAM πέρσι και πρόπερσι για τα peer2peer δίκτυα, file sharing κλπ. 
> Γιατί αυτά να ενδιαφέρουν περισσότερο τους απλούς dial-up χρήστες από ένα αντίστοιχο project, όπως αυτό του wlan που λαμβάνει χώρα ΠΑΝΕΛΛΑΔΙΚΑ σε πάνω από 40 πόλεις και συμμετέχουν μερικές εκατοντάδες για να μη πω χιλιάδες χρήστεs


nai alla edw yposthrizoun pwlhseis "unwired" SOHO LAN products - hubakia, kalwdia, s/w k.l.p.
To RAM einai polles fores erasitexniko se auta pou kanei kai leei - symfwnw oti otan asxoleitai me themata opws "1002 tropoi na spasete to copy protection sta DVD movies" giati na mhn asxolhthei kai me to AWMN? 
Enw to PC Magazine kai xena periodika einai poly pio prosektika kai otan p.x. grapsoun gia CD/DVD copying, tha anaferoun kapoia legitimate commercial products pou kanoun auth th douleia - kai isws se ma gwnia kai ta freeware, pou to RAM tous afierwnei polyselida
Opws mou eixe bebaia pei kapoios antipalos tous prin apo xronia, to RAM einai periodiko "poikilhs ylhs" - egw nomizw oti apeuthynetai kyriws se home users kai game players, asxeta an o DOL katafernei kai mazeuei ena swro business diafhmiseis
Alla exoun kai synexeia piesh apo to management na mh dhmiourgoun problhmata stous advertisers - den nomizw oti h Cisco p.x. einai idiaitera eyxaristhmenh me th "mh elegxomenh" diadosh tou (longer range) WLAN sthn Ellada - gia DVD-ripping ligo tous apasxolei, gia auta tha endiaferthei o ekastote commerce secretary tou US goverment, opote mikro to kako.




> Μήπως το RAM δεν ασχολείται επειδή αυτή τη φορά δεν υπάρχει κάποιος ISP που εισπράττει συνδρομή;


Isws na fovatai perissotero th Cisco - kai sigoura o DOL den tha ithele community nets pou tha xrhmatodotountan gia na sthsoun WLAN networks metaxy sxoleiwn, k.l.p.
Kathoti theloun na elegxoun to software pou mpainei sta sxoleia - kai fysika ta kondylia ths "Info Society" (tromara mas!!!) 
Ti ginetai, tha dwsei kanena eurwpoulo o Kaloghrou?




> Μήπως όμως αγνοεί το RAΜ τα ποσά που έχουν ξοδευτεί για αγορά hardware που δεν βρίσκουμε στην Ελλάδα; 
> Μήπως αν εισέπραττε χρήματα από κάποιες διαφημίσεις wireless εξοπλισμού το έκανε να ευαισθητοποιηθεί περισσότερο;


H agora WLAN hardware sthn Ellada einai mallon θλιβερη - eida kai epatha na mathw oti h ELNET einai o dealer ths D-Link
H Infoquest esteile -otan kati gnwstoi zhthsan "kalh" WiFi PCMCIA- mia 3COM 3CRSHPW196 - prepei na einai oti xeirotero exei kykloforhsei sth diethnh agora. Arxaio ATMEL chipset (opws to D-link W-120 !!!!) pou den douleei me kanena netstumbler, kismet k.l.p. kai downloadable s/w gia PCs 30 Mbytes!!!! Kala, ti s/w eina auto?
Hardware brisketai kai sthn Ellada, aplws oi epiloges einai elaxistes kai overpriced kai h poiothta synithws kakh - alla bebaia h Cisco einai etoimh na prosferei lysh sto opoiodhpote problhma!!!! Opws kai h Breezcom/Pouliadhs paliotera. 
To parakatw prepei na kostise arketa - anarwtiemai an einai EETT -compliant (h an phran adeia)
http://www.capitallink.com/prs/prg2.php3?relid=1667
Se mia palioterh Comdex Greece sto stand tou Pouliadh yphrxe full setup 2.4Ghz ths Breezecom me grid antennas k.l.p. - alla me times 1000+ euro to kathe link side, ligoi endiaferthikan.
Telos pantwn, opws kai sto exwteriko, oi perissoteres pwlhseis tha einai PCMCIA cards, elaxistoi tha agorasoun access points kai sxedon kaneis "idiwths" external antennas. 
Auto pou den exoun polyparei habari akoma oi RAM and Co einai ta wireleness ethernet boxes gia X-Box kai loipa - kathws einai kai gamers, isws tote psaxoun perissotero to AWMN kai th texnologia, eidika ama arxisoun kai tous enoxloun oi anagnwstes tous gia wireless gaming - auto meta apo 6 mhnes toulaxisto.

----------


## sdd

Oti exei sxesh me Olympiakous thelei poly prosektikh proseggish
H politikh tous gia to WiFi prepei na yparxei se kapoio document

-------
Pirate webcasts and unlicensed video footage of the Sydney 2000 Olympiad have been removed from several websites, according to the International Olympic Committee (IOC). 
Only one website - US television network NBC's nbcolympics.com - has the rights to show video footage of Olympic action. Other websites are obliged to rely on text, still pictures and either pre-race or post-race audio and video interviews.

During the event, which runs from 15 September to 1 October, Datops, a French-based multi-lingual content analyst, is monitoring an estimated 24,000 websites for the IOC. The firm is checking what type of coverage the Sydney 2000 games is receiving. 

So far, around a dozen culprits have been fingered, according to the IOC.

Although not naming names, the Committee said that many of the unauthorised clips were shown by websites which hold broadcasting rights, but which were confused as to exactly what could be legally shown online. This leaves only a handful of cases of pirate webcasts. 

The IOC has been fiercely protective of the Olympics trademark, and this has been extended to the internet. In July, it filed the biggest cyber-squatting lawsuit to date in the US, accusing some 1800 registered domain names of misusing Olympic trademarks. 

Illegal webcasts were expected by some because of the low cost of web cameras and restrictive broadcasting rights preventing cross-border transmission. This has led to time delays in showing events in some countries.
--------------

to Athens 2004 tha thelei na exei 100% control se otidhpote broadcast medium - kai bebaia na bgalei kai lefta, opote skopos tous mallon tha einai na dwsoun to WiFi se kapoio conglomerate, h se etairies opws auth pou bazei se ola ta eurwpaika aerodromia hotspots (7 euro gia 2 wres surfing sto Milan airport, opote eutyxws pou prolavane oi Ellhnes kai kaparwsane to El Venizel)
An exoun diathesh na xrhmatodothsoun tipota, exei kalws - alliws, oso ligotera xeroun, toso kalytera

an pantws bgoun tipota contractors gia na kynyghsoun "non-approved" WiFi transmitters, egw tha balw ena waveguide se anoikto micrwave oven, tha to stripsw pros to stadio kai tha arxisw to jamming !!!!!!
Den yparxei akoma kanenas trellamenos Germanos k.l.p. pou na exei "peiraxei" to firmware kapoiou AP gia na "sarwnei' olh ta kanalia ths mpantas?

----------


## Alexandros

SDD είναι μεγάλο το email σου  ::  . Γενικά σέβομαι τις απόψεις σου, όμως έχω μερικές διαφωνίες. 

Η Cisco δεν είναι αρνητική στα Freenets. Ξεκάθαρα. Από την άλλη δεν είναι μέσα στο κυρίως target group της μια και λόγω χαρακτηριστικών και κόστους το ποσοστό χρηστών που επιλέγουν εξοπλισμό cisco για freenets είναι μικρό. Κανένα πρόβλημα με αυτό όμως. Για τη Cisco, όπως και για όλους τους ανθρώπους που δουλεύουν εκεί μεγαλύτερη σημασία έχει η διάδοση του broadband access. Αυτή είναι η μόνη στρατηγική κατεύθυνση που έχει σημασία. Μια εταιρεία που πιστεύει στο everything over IP δεν ασχολείται με το αν όλα τα modems, ethernet cards, wireless clients και access (APs etc) είναι δικά της. Πάντα θα υπάρχουν και άλλοι παίκτες, σε όλους τους τομείς και αυτό είναι καλό. Επί τη ευκαιρία να διορθώσω και κάτι που είχε ακουστεί παλιότερα σε σχέση με το μέγεθος της αγοράς των ασύρματων freenets σε σχέση με των εμπορικών. Δεν είναι 10% εμπορικά 90% freenets. Είναι μάλλον το αντίστροφο μιλώντας για την Ελλάδα σήμερα.

Τέλος να πω, ότι αν και δε θα κακόπεφτε στην κάθε cisco να μπορεί να επηρρεάζει περιοδικά σαν το RAM αυτό δε συμβαίνει. Επίσης η Cisco δεν είχε ποτέ πρόβλημα να δώσει στα μέτρα των δυνατοτήτων της έκθεση στο AWMN και στα άλλα freenets της Ελλάδας (βλ. CiscoExpo αλλά και κατ' ευθείαν επικοινωνία με διάφορους δημοσιογράφους). Το τι κάθε δημοσιογραφικό συγκρότημα επιλέγει να κάνει ή να μην κάνει στη συνέχεια είναι δικό του θέμα.

Τέλος μια ακόμα προσωπική άποψη: το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι ότι η εισαγωγή του κάθε είδους broadband access ταράζει τα λιμνάζοντα νερά του Internet στην Ελλάδα. Και είναι σαφές ότι σε μια εποχή μειωμένων επενδύσεων και γενικής ατολμίας πολλοί καθιερωμένοι παίκτες παροχής υπηρεσιών Internet και τηλεπικοινωνιών νοιώθουν άβολα και αντιδρούν πολλές φορές στουρθοκαμηλικά. Αυτό εξηγεί κατά τη γνώμη μου, εν μέρει και την καθυστέρηση του DSL και κάποιες από τις συμπεριφορές των ΜΜΕ που ορθά περιγράφονται πιο πριν από άλλους.

Αυτά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## dti

> Πραγματικά θα ήταν εντυπωσιακό για τους τουρίστες να άνοιγαν το laptop ή το palmtop και να "φόρτωνε" αυτόματα η σελίδα του AWMN με links και πληροφορίες για τους αγώνες και την Ελλάδα.


Κάτι σχετικό συζητούσα με τον Achille την περασμένη εβδομάδα.
Βασικά καλό θα είναι όπου υπάρχει hotspot με ελεύθερη πρόσβαση, να υπάρχει μία αρχική σελίδα που θα φορτώνεται αυτόματα στο browser του client. Σ΄αυτή τη σελίδα πρέπει να ενσωματώνονται οι όροι χρήσης της πρόσβασης που του παρέχεται. 
Ενα disclaimer δηλαδή, έτσι ώστε να μην υπάρξει πρόβλημα από κακή χρήση της πρόσβασης που παρέχεται, για τον ιδιοκτήτη της γραμμής.
Επιπλέον μπορούν να παρέχονται κι άλλες πληροφορίες για το δίκτυο κλπ.

Για την εξυπηρέτηση των ενδιαφερομένων σχετικά με τα Ολυμπιακά αθθλήματα, κλπ. νομίζω οτι θα χρειαστεί ειδική άδεια για την παροχή αυτής της πληροφόρησης. Είναι μια πολύ καλή ιδέα, αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι οτι δεν υπάρχει ο χρόνος για να υλοποιηθεί κάτι τέτοιο.
Αλλωστε η Οργανωτική Επιτροπή των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων φαίνεται οτι δεν πίστεψε στην ραγδαία εξάπλωση των ασύρματων δικτύων 802.11b γι αυτό και δεν επένδυσε σ΄αυτή την τεχνολογία.

----------


## jlian

Και η Netonline ειναι συμφεροντων Λαμπράκη όπως και το RAM.
Ειναι πιθανο επισης οτι αρκετοι τρέμουν στην ιδεα ενος freenetwork, απλα γιατι ειναι free αρα δε βγαζει καποιος χρηματα οποτε στη χειροτερη να του τα παρουμε απο διαφημησεις κλπ

----------


## sdd

H Cisco opws kai oi alles megales etairies tou xwrou basizontai sto oti mporoun na prosferoun "complete solutions" - poly ligoi (mallon kanenas) business clients tha paroun electronics apo th Cisco kai antennas apo kapou allou. 
Opws eixa anaferei kai paliotera, kapoios Zoom/SMC dealer arnithike na poulhsei "ftihno" AP apo mono tou, kai eipe oti to dinei mono mazi me tis "brand name " antennas - to AP ekane 150 E kai to antenna setup panw apo 500 !!!
Einai eykolo na katalabei kaneis apo pou kai oi etairies -alla kai oi dealers-tha bgaloun ta margins (milame kyriws gia "longer range" efarmoges) - sigoura oxi apo ta access points kai tis PCMCIA.

bebaia h Cisco einai poly megalh etairia kai to WLAN kommati ths sxetika mikro, alla se oti to afora, basizetai se turn-key egkatastaseis, eidika se mikres agores opws h Ellada opou den yparxei megalo h/w market volume


Bebaia, shmera, kathoti h Ellhnikh agora akoma eina akoma poly mikrh kai ypaxei genika agnoia gia wireless solutions, einai gegonos oti h Cisco kai oi antagwnistes tha endiaferetai perissotero na ginei, opws les, eurytera gnwsth h texnologia WiFi kai oi dynatothtes ths - kai sigoura oi etairies tou xwrou, kathws den yparxoun akoma Ellhnes resellers (eurytera gnwstoi toulaxisto) pou na syndyazoun proionta diaforwn etairiwn kai na prosferoun turn-key egkatastaseis, exoun elaxistes epiloges - ousiastika leitourgei ena oligopwlio.

To oti ta periodika pantws prosexoun na mhn enoxlhsoun tous advertisers einai gegonos - kai to oti h Cisco koitaei na prostatepsei ta symferonta ths, einai themito, afou plhrwnei gia diafhmistikes kataxwrhseis to kathe RAM gia na prowthhsei ta proionta ths, kai tha htan anohto na dexthei na dinetai publicity se "fthnes" DIY lyseis

Twra to thema sxesewn ths kathe Cisco me ta freenets, AWMN, k.t.l. einai teloiws diaforetikh ypothesh - an to management apofasisei oti kalo tha htan na ta exei kala me tous hobbistes k.l.p. tou xwrou, yparxoun tropoi na to kataferei - kapoioi pio apotelesmatikoi apo allous.






> ...Αλλωστε η Οργανωτική Επιτροπή των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων φαίνεται οτι δεν πίστεψε στην ραγδαία εξάπλωση των ασύρματων δικτύων 802.11b γι αυτό και δεν επένδυσε σ΄αυτή την τεχνολογία.



Apokleietai - eimai sigouros oti sto "broadband comms" document tou Athens 2004 anaferontai sto thema, kai sigoura ua exoun emfanistei oi "endiaferomenoi" - to thema einai an ta contracts pane kateytheian se hardware suppliers - blepe Cisco - h se hotspot companies - blepe Alcatel, British Telecom, etc

----------


## rentis_city

> Ωστόσο πάντα υπάρχουν κάποια θέματα που καλύτερο είναι να μην αναφέρονται στο forum μέχρι να έλθει η κατάλληλη στιγμή.


Δηλαδή? Θα μπορούσες να γίνεις λίγο πιο "συγκεκριμένος" Δαμιανέ?




> Ti ginetai, tha dwsei kanena eurwpoulo o Kaloghrou?


Ποιός είναι αυτός?




> an pantws bgoun tipota contractors gia na kynyghsoun "non-approved" WiFi transmitters, egw tha balw ena waveguide se anoikto micrwave oven, tha to stripsw pros to stadio kai tha arxisw to jamming !!!!!!


Μαζί σου κι εγώ!!!  ::   ::   ::  
Αλλά όχι και φούρνο μικροκυμάτων, τι μας φταίει ο καημένος ο κοσμάκης 
να φάει 1 KW στη μάπα!  ::

----------


## aeonios1

> Μήπως το RAM δεν ασχολείται επειδή αυτή τη φορά δεν υπάρχει κάποιος ISP που εισπράττει συνδρομή;


Πολύ φοβάμαι πως έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο Δαμιανέ!

Αυτή η πολιτική δεν είναι μόνο πιθανόν του συγκεκριμένου περιοδικού αλλά και κάθε ενός που μπορεί να έχει εταιρία και που λόγω ασχετοσύνης δεν μπορεί να δει την εμπορική πλευρά της εκμετάλευσης μιας νέας τεχνολογίας (που φυσικά μπορεί και υπάρχει) και όσο για αυτό είχαμε και παλαιότερα μιλήσει για τα δρώμενα εδώ στα δωδ/σα. 

Είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος πως οι κύριοι αυτοί φοβούνται μια απώλεια εσόδων λόγω της παροχής φτηνότερου bandwidth στον κόσμο ιδίως γιατί λανθασμένα πιστεύουν πως το wi-fi θα αντικαταστήσει τις wired μεθόδους πρόσβασης βλέποντας τα εντυπωσιακά νούμερα της αποδοχής στην nodedb. Πιστεύω πως δεν μπορούν να δουν ότι οι "απεναντι" τεχνολογίες μπορούν να συνυπάρχουν.

Αλλωστε ας αναρωτηθούμε ποιοι είναι οι βασικοί χρηματοδότες τους.....

----------


## jlian

Πιστεύω οτι μονο και μονο για λογους υπερηφανιας (...) δε πρεπει να ξανασχοληθουμε με οποιο περιοδικο εμφανιζει αυτη τη συμπεριφορα.
Προσωπικά εχω αηδιάσει από τα άρθρα του Σπίνουλα του στύλ "Πετάξτε οτι έχετε ψωνίσει μεχρι τώρα γιατί έρχονται νέα καλούδια".
Αντιθετα ειχα θιξει και παλιοτερα πως μια προσεγγιση καποιων αλλων εντυπων αλλων χώρων πχ Τεχνικης Εκλογής οπου κάποιος θα γραψει ενα ή μια σειρα από *τεχνικα* αρθρα θα έλξει ηλεκτρονικούς χομπυστες και επαγγελματιες γεγονος που ειναι πολυ χρησιμο.
Μήπως πρέπει να ασχοληθούμε λίγο και εκεί; Ενταξει το RAM εχει πολους αναγνωστες αλλα με ποιό τίμημα ;

----------


## cp

> Προσωπικά εχω αηδιάσει από τα άρθρα του Σπίνουλα του στύλ "Πετάξτε οτι έχετε ψωνίσει μεχρι τώρα γιατί έρχονται νέα καλούδια".


 Εχω γνωρίσει προσωπικά τον Σπίνουλα σε παλιότερη συνεργασία μας από την Compulink. Τότε που το Internet ήταν το lynx. Ακόμη μου χρωστάει τις 5000 δραχμές από μια παρουσίαση στο Holliday Inn. Αλλά δεν είναι τα 5 ψωροχιλιάρικα. Είναι η συμπεριφορά του ατόμου που με στεναχώρησε. Ούτε που να τον δω ξανά.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Ωστόσο πάντα υπάρχουν κάποια θέματα που καλύτερο είναι να μην αναφέρονται στο forum μέχρι να έλθει η κατάλληλη στιγμή.
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή? Θα μπορούσες να γίνεις λίγο πιο "συγκεκριμένος" Δαμιανέ?


Πολύ απλά, ορισμένα θέματα στρατηγικής και κινήσεων που γίνονται προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις και ειδικά τους φορείς που θα μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν προσπάθειες σαν τη δική μας.

----------


## ggeorgan

Να διευκρινίσω ότι και αυτά τα θέματα στρατηγικής και επαφών με φορείς που θα μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν που γράφει ο dti (με μεγάλη ευθιξία) ότι δεν αναγράφονται αμέσως στο forum, στην πράξη, μέχρι τώρα, αναφέρονται και συζητώνται αμέσως, αλλά χωρίς λεπτομέρειες που θα εξέθεταν τους εκτός δικτυακής κοινότητος συνομιλητές μας. Για να μην τα γράφω θεωρητικά, σας δίνω για παράδειγμα την προσπάθεια να προσφέρουν τα ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ ασύρματη πρόσβαση στους καθηγητές και τους φοιτητές τους. Όλοι ξέρουμε ότι γίνεται η προσπάθεια αυτή. Απλώς, δεν είναι σωστό να κάνουμε εμείς ανακοινώσεις μέχρι να ανακοινώσει την δυνατότητα σύνδεσης το ίδιο το ΤΕΙ ή το ΑΕΙ. Το αυτό ισχύει και με την τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση και με τους υπολοίπους φορείς. Ευνόητο είναι ότι οι επαφές αυτές αφορούν δημοσίους φορείς γιατί αυτούς κυρίως ενδιαφέρει να συνομιλούν με συγκροτημένο σωματείο. Οι ιδιωτικοί φορείς μας προτιμούν όπως είμαστε, δηλαδή ως κοινότητα χρηστών με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα.

----------


## rentis_city

> Ακόμη μου χρωστάει τις 5000 δραχμές από μια παρουσίαση στο Holliday Inn


Κοτζάμ "Διευθυντής" και παίρνει δανεικά (κι αγύριστα!)?  ::   ::   :: 

Και δεν νομίζω ότι "εκείνη" την εποχή οι 5000 δρχ. ήταν ασήμαντο ποσό...  ::

----------


## jlian

Ναι καλα, το μονο που ξέρει να γράφει στα άρθρα του είναι κατι τέτοια:
"Βαρεθήκατε το CRT monitor σας ; Πεταξτε το απ' το παράθυρο γιατί ήρθαν τα νέα TFT, αρχίζουν από 3000€ δηλαδή πια τζάμπα !"
 ::

----------


## rentis_city

> Ναι καλα, το μονο που ξέρει να γράφει στα άρθρα του είναι κατι τέτοια: 
> "Βαρεθήκατε το CRT monitor σας ; Πεταξτε το απ' το παράθυρο γιατί ήρθαν τα νέα TFT, αρχίζουν από 3000€ δηλαδή πια τζάμπα !"


Προπαγάνδα και μάλιστα του χειρίστου είδους...  ::

----------

